# Backslash or Dancehaul or Niseko Pleasures? Fun and Nimble Volume Shifted Carver



## Balthasar Gelt (Oct 25, 2021)

So I’ve been interested in the volume shifted boards recently. I primarily carve, but I also want a board that can be playful. And these two boards came to mind after some research, not overly stiff, cambered, and carve-able. Either the Salomon Dancehaul or K2 Niseko Pleasures (seems like the Simple Pleasures was phased out this year). Which would y’all recommend? Or anything else besides those two boards?

Looking at the 152 Dancehaul or the 151 Niseko Pleasures. Size 8 boots, 165lbs, 5’10”.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the Niseko and have been eyeing the Dancehaul, I dont think you can go wrong with either, I would buy the cheaper one and enjoy it. Theres also a Telos Backlash that someone is selling on here that would work pretty well.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Balthasar Gelt said:


> So I’ve been interested in the volume shifted boards recently. I primarily carve, but I also want a board that can be playful. And these two boards came to mind after some research, not overly stiff, cambered, and carve-able. Either the Salomon Dancehaul or K2 Niseko Pleasures (seems like the Simple Pleasures was phased out this year). Which would y’all recommend? Or anything else besides those two boards?
> 
> Looking at the 152 Dancehaul or the 151 Niseko Pleasures. Size 8 boots, 165lbs, 5’10”.


These boards may be for similar uses, but they have totally different profiles. 

The Dancehaul is flat between the feet with rocker in the tip and tail. 

The NP is camber dominant with rocker in the tip and tail.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

campbellt3 said:


> These boards may be for similar uses, but they have totally different profiles.
> 
> The Dancehaul is flat between the feet with rocker in the tip and tail.
> 
> The NP is camber dominant with rocker in the tip and tail.


There is nothing flat about the dancehaul, look at the pictures again, doesnt really matter how its marketed. Both boards are camber in the middle, both have slight taper, similar waist width, similar sidecut. I would bet the Niseko has teh faster base, but im bias.









SALOMON : Running shoes and clothing, trail running, hiking, ski and snowboard


SALOMON International: Sporting goods for men, women and children. Ski boots and clothing. Snowboarding, trail running and hiking clothes & shoes




www.salomon.com


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

My bad, I missed the "Rock Out Camber" detail on the Solomon website. I looked for a graphic showing the shape like most manufacturers have, but they do not.

I checked Evo and they had this:










A table pic would be nice because they still list "Rock Out Camber" as being mostly flat.

I can confirm K2 has good build quality and great bases.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Balthasar Gelt said:


> So I’ve been interested in the volume shifted boards recently. I primarily carve, but I also want a board that can be playful. And these two boards came to mind after some research, not overly stiff, cambered, and carve-able. Either the Salomon Dancehaul or K2 Niseko Pleasures (seems like the Simple Pleasures was phased out this year). Which would y’all recommend? Or anything else besides those two boards?
> 
> Looking at the 152 Dancehaul or the 151 Niseko Pleasures. Size 8 boots, 165lbs, 5’10”.


I saw your other thread about wanting a board for carving switch. 

Are you looking for a volume-shifted board as an addition to your carving-switch board?
What climate/conditions do you ride?
What is your skill level?

These are the types of information that would help other riders make suggestions.

IMO - I would start by dialing in the process for buying *one* board and then figuring out the 2nd board later.


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

The Endeavor Scout ticks all your boxes. I bought one at the end of last season and it’s softer than my Archetype and has a shorter side cut radius and less taper so it should carve hard. It’s their hover camber which carves great. They have a 152 cm but I got a 156 with a 26cm waist width for my size 10’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Niche Pyre might be a good option. Last seasons can still be found on sale too


----------



## Balthasar Gelt (Oct 25, 2021)

mjayvee said:


> I saw your other thread about wanting a board for carving switch.
> 
> Are you looking for a volume-shifted board as an addition to your carving-switch board?
> What climate/conditions do you ride?
> ...


Haha caught me. My friend is lending me a twin board to learn switch with, so that’s been covered. But, I have always wanted a volume shifted carving board.

I would say I’m an intermediate to advanced rider. I ride the east coast, have to deal with chunder and ice occasionally. But would like something a little more playful/nimble for the moguls and glades, and still be able to nail those carves.

I’m also debating whether I should just invest into the Telos Backslash over the Dancehaul. Although it is a stiffer flex than the Dancehaul, I hope it doesn’t compromise its “playfulness”.

Actually going to edit this thread title now.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Where are you going to be riding? East Coast I'd chose the Simple Pleasures. Basing my assumptions on the sidecut on the Party Platter, it will grip well over here. Cant speak to the others, but Solomans quadratic side cut has a reputation for not gripping well on hard snow/ice.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

What about the Yes Optimistic


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> What about the Yes Optimistic


Too stiff? Maybe the Y? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm mulling over a Sashimi vs a Niseko Pleasures for about the same price... anyone have experience with both? Looking for tight trees / pow and still fun on groomers.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hope to have experience on my niseko pleasures soon. Utah has been experiencing a drought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Hope to have experience on my niseko pleasures soon. Utah has been experiencing a drought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also in Utah... but it's not just Utah. I've heard Alta is great though (uhghgggg).


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

End of week is looking promising here but we need way more than just a foot to get back to where we need to be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Skiers Were Reportedly Stranded at Park City For "4 Hours"


Seems like the skiing and riding experience over at Park City Mountain Resort’s open terrain at Canyons Village was an absolute dumpster fire yesterday. We received a lot of this information …



unofficialnetworks.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Skiers Were Reportedly Stranded at Park City For "4 Hours"
> 
> 
> Seems like the skiing and riding experience over at Park City Mountain Resort’s open terrain at Canyons Village was an absolute dumpster fire yesterday. We received a lot of this information …
> ...


Do you own an Orca too or have you ridden one? Wondering how it compares to the Niseko Pleasures.

I assume the Orca is a bit quicker in the trees with the center rocker and possibly a little better in deeeep snow, but the NS kills it on groomers?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I owned an Orca for a bit and returned it...Never even rode it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Why did you decide to return it? Just too much money?

I have a buddy who's a great rider, been out here for 30 years, and he swears its the most versatile and "easy to ride" board he's ever owned. He says he's never been on anything that was better in our tight trees and deep pow. Guy has probably owned 50 different boards and ridden another 50 that he didn't own.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> Why did you decide to return it? Just too much money?
> 
> I have a buddy who's a great rider, been out here for 30 years, and he swears its the most versatile and "easy to ride" board he's ever owned. He says he's never been on anything that was better in our tight trees and deep pow. Guy has probably owned 50 different boards and ridden another 50 that he didn't own.


I never doubted it would be a good board I just wanted something that was a little less hyped and being ridden by everyone. Wasn’t a huge fan of that year’s graphics either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> I never doubted it would be a good board I just wanted something that was a little less hyped and being ridden by everyone. Wasn’t a huge fan of that year’s graphics either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it the big dick graphics from last season?

Personally, I like the second year's graphics the most, that pointillist looking orca with the one big eye followed by the new one. If I had to rank the four years (because I've seen so many of them on the slopes), I'd go:
































When I see that last one, all I see is:


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I had the first one...My favorite was actually the blue one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm not a fan of many Lib graphics, the Dynamo, E-Jack, Box Scratcher and Wayfinder II are probably the only graphics I could live with


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> I had the first one...My favorite was actually the blue one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hah thats funny, different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> hah thats funny, different strokes for different folks!


I appreciate the style of art for the first one. My uncle does that kind of artwork.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm not a fan of many Lib graphics, the Dynamo, E-Jack, Box Scratcher and Wayfinder II are probably the only graphics I could live with


I agree. Cold Brew is OK too but I feel like most of them won't age well.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm pretty sure as a 46 year old and laid back cruiser I'm not part of their target audience. The clean sheets of Amplid and Korua appeal to me much more.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm pretty sure as a 46 year old and laid back cruiser I'm not part of their target audience. The clean sheets of Amplid and Korua appeal to me much more.


For sure, but even my 20 year old self would have liked those Amplids and Koruas more. To be honest, the thing I don't like about Koruas are the bases... give me black bases or give me death.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Get enough PTex unto the base it could be black 🤣


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Get enough PTex unto the base it could be black 🤣


LOL my Surfari is on it's way...

I appreciate the newly designed Amplids with more black in their bases.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

jsil said:


> LOL my Surfari is on it's way...
> 
> I appreciate the newly designed Amplids with more black in their bases.


Best board 👌 - God I love it!


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Best board 👌 - God I love it!












Loved it so much I bought the Surf Shuttle.... what I would give for that base on the Surfari... lol


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

[emoji7]Surf Shuttle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

When I see that shape all I can think of is the nitro squash and how cheap those were a couple of years ago.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> When I see that shape all I can think of is the nitro squash and how cheap those were a couple of years ago.


The shape is similar but the board is completely different.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

jsil said:


> The shape is similar but the board is completely different.


Oh I'm sure. Just getting the vibez.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m in love with this board 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Ugh. Review soon please. I've been so curious about the SP and the PP for a while, but it's the 151 SP that I'd have a really hard time passing on if I got a decent deal on one.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Here’s my quick review....granted I only took a few runs didn’t have much time to play today. It’s fast, stable, carves like a beast, floats really well, and very nimble. I’d say maybe the only thing it doesn’t have much of is pop but I’m kind of used to that with boards that have short tails. Really love how the point of the board just pierces through powder. Base seems pretty durable because I hit a few hidden wooden objects and no damage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I don't know when, but I do know I'll end up with a NS/SP at some stage.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

jsil said:


> Loved it so much I bought the Surf Shuttle.... what I would give for that base on the Surfari... lol
> View attachment 160273
> View attachment 160274


My Surf Shuttle showed up with mismatched cut slots in the tail for skin clips AND the binding inserts were not competely threaded. I was unable to mount pucks without retapping the threads first. Amplid said I was sent a B grade board. The experience totally changed my view of Amplid as a company. I end up doing what I should have done in the first place and picked up a *Cardiff Powgoda split* instead.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

toaster said:


> My Surf Shuttle showed up with mismatched cut slots in the tail for skin clips AND the binding inserts were not competely threaded. I was unable to mount pucks without retapping the threads. Amplid said I was sent a B grade board. The experience completely changed my view of Amplid as a company. I end up doing what I should have done in the first place and picked up a *Cardiff Powgoda split* instead.


Pics of the Powgoda please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I don't know when, but I do know I'll end up with a NS/SP at some stage.


Don’t think you’ll regret that decision...I’m wondering if I’ll need my archetype or storm chaser anymore. The SP kinda takes the best aspects of both and combines them. I need more time on it to really make that assessment but I think this board will definitely cause me to trim some others from the quiver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

PSA: one 20/21 All black *151 Niseko Pleasures* left!

Upgraded carbon infused 5500 base (21/22 NP has a cheaper base)

On sale even!






NISEKO PLEASURES SNOWBOARD | Snowboards, Skis, Bikes, Rentals and more.


<P><STRONG><FONT size=5>2021 K2 Niseko Pleasures Snowboard<BR></FONT></STRONG><FONT size=4>Shaped To Excel on Groomers and in Powder.</FONT><BR>The goal was simple; work with Yo Amagai to build the best possible tool for riding in Niseko - debatably the H




shorelineoftahoe.com


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

toaster said:


> Upgraded carbon infused 5500 base (21/22


On the subject of the base. I haven’t had mine waxed yet should I just leave it alone until it really needs it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

Just…so…hard…to…resist [emoji30] no more boards, no more boards 
I have a powder division MT
Orca
Archetype
Scout
Need a NP? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I might try to find shops out in Wyoming that have an SP in stock. I really think that's going to be my next board, even if I wait a year or so to get a used one.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

No ragrets, NP is still the daily driver, the Korua gets first few laps, and the backslash gets the last few laps of the day


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

toaster said:


> My Surf Shuttle showed up with mismatched cut slots in the tail for skin clips AND the binding inserts were not competely threaded. I was unable to mount pucks without retapping the threads first. Amplid said I was sent a B grade board. The experience totally changed my view of Amplid as a company. I end up doing what I should have done in the first place and picked up a *Cardiff Powgoda split* instead.


makes it even funnier that they were shitting on fullbag


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

16gkid said:


> No ragrets, NP is still the daily driver, the Korua gets first few laps, and the backslash gets the last few laps of the day
> View attachment 160496


Hell yeah, I'd take any and all of these boards in a heart beat.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

16gkid said:


> No ragrets, NP is still the daily driver, the Korua gets first few laps, and the backslash gets the last few laps of the day
> View attachment 160496


Did you wax your NP when you first got it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> Did you wax your NP when you first got it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill get crucified, but no, i thought the wax k2 had on was pretty damn good, youll know when its time, it will start turning white on the edges


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

16gkid said:


> makes it even funnier that they were shitting on fullbag


Right!? 

Ouch!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Cartels match well...This might be the first board I owe and that doesn’t get a sticker on it. I can’t imagine the top sheet works very well with stickers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't understand the appeal of a volume shifted board for carving. Powder yes, but why for carving?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

RadDad801 said:


> I don't understand the appeal of a volume shifted board for carving. Powder yes, but why for carving?


Not trying to be a smart ass but why not? The width helps avoid toe drag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> Not trying to be a smart ass but why not?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me volume shifted boards seem to be used for sizing down and still being able to float on powder. I don't see how they benefit a carving board. Would you want a smaller effective edge?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

All I can share is based off my experience I’ve noticed no shortcomings from having slightly shorter effective edge. But I’m not trying to go crazy fast either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

RadDad801 said:


> I don't understand the appeal of a volume shifted board for carving. Powder yes, but why for carving?


Many of the volume shifter pow/carvers are a take on the japanese snow surfing sceene where volume shifted boards do double duty as pow boards a low angle groomer carvers. For japanese style carving and snow surfing, a long board will be too unwieldly and there just isn't enough room/angle to get them up to speed to lay a carve. So rather than not carving they've designed boards to accentuate their topography.

For the more american style volume shifted boards, the ability to carve is a by product of the design. So while a volume shifted board my not be the traditional idea for laying a carve, it doesn't mean it's a bad idea. While slower I do find carving on volume shifted boards to be less fatiguing and I don't need nearly as much room


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Stickers work! Courtesy of my five year old...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

bseracka said:


> Many of the volume shifter pow/carvers are a take on the japanese snow surfing sceene where volume shifted boards do double duty as pow boards a low angle groomer carvers. For japanese style carving and snow surfing, a long board will be too unwieldly and there just isn't enough room/angle to get them up to speed to lay a carve. So rather than not carving they've designed boards to accentuate their topography.
> 
> For the more american style volume shifted boards, the ability to carve is a by product of the design. So while a volume shifted board my not be the traditional idea for laying a carve, it doesn't mean it's a bad idea. While slower I do find carving on volume shifted boards to be less fatiguing and I don't need nearly as much room


I get that. but the OP didn't say anything about pow, just that he wanted a volume-shifted carver board.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

There’s just something about volume shifted boards...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you ride in softer conditions generally, you don't need a tonne of effective edge. The width and sidecut lets you dig in for plenty of grip, they can be very fun to just turn and flow on edge.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So I've been riding my First Call 151 a lot lately. It was the board I rode the most last season and I was going to ditch it this season. Then I demoed Dancehaul (which was very nice) and decided to ride the First Call 151 as I learned my daughter to ride. I set it up +21/-9 so I could practice my switch riding since I was going to spend a lot of time just cruising around. 

There's just not enough love for the Salomon boards. The First Call is just a blast to ride all over the resort. The sidecut is super fun and the smallish taper and centered stance over the sidecut makes it super easy to ride switch. Even for a noob like myself. As long as it's not very flat it floats decently, although it was a good idea to add som nose to the Dancehaul. I wish I weighed about 15 kgs less... the the First Call 151 would be just right. Even though I'm a bit too heavy for it, somehow it's still my security blanket.

Short "fats" are just a blast to ride in and out of trees and playing around banks. 

/Salomon Cheerleader


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Stickers work! Courtesy of my five year old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thoughts? Been riding it?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

How do folks feel about the dancehaul? I have a trade offer for my 147 orca... that I don't even have in my hands yet lol. I'm just convinced that I'm not going to like the orca and the dancehaul looks funnnnn!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> How do folks feel about the dancehaul? I have a trade offer for my 147 orca... that I don't even have in my hands yet lol. I'm just convinced that I'm not going to like the orca and the dancehaul looks funnnnn!


Wait, that's next level @ridethecliche having a trade already for a board your yet to receive. 😂


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

NT.Thunder said:


> Wait, that's next level @ridethecliche having a trade already for a board your yet to receive. 😂


Snowboard futures trading.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Gaizzzz im serious! The idea of riding a crc board with a huge rocker zone in the center sketches me out a bit. I really prefer the idea of s camber or just having camber under the bindings like the dancehaul. 

I sadly don't ride in conditions good enough often enough to merit keeping something like this, which is partially why I traded the Otto and stealth. Then again people rode skate bananas full time out in the ice coast so who even really knows...


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> Thoughts? Been riding it?


Love it. Definitely have not found it’s carving limits yet but it’s not a board you have to work hard to enjoy. Base is super fast and the board is stable at high speeds. Powder performance is solid as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

You guys know you should actually ride the boards you buy right?😆


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

16gkid said:


> You guys know you should actually ride the boards you buy right?😆


Jokes aside, I'm getting the orca in a trade for the otto. The CRC profile sketches me out a little bit, but I should probably try it. It's just that it doesn't feel like I'd be able to use it much at all in our conditions.

Then again, this season I'll probably get more days out west than on the east coast so who even knows.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Jokes aside, I'm getting the orca in a trade for the otto. The CRC profile sketches me out a little bit, but I should probably try it. It's just that it doesn't feel like I'd be able to use it much at all in our conditions.
> 
> Then again, this season I'll probably get more days out west than on the east coast so who even knows.


The Orca is not too much fun on a groomer, it's fine but it's not locked in and confident and the magnatraction slows you down. I will say though that if it's icy or bulletproof snow its much more confidence inspiring than a standard camber board. I do wonder if a 153 would be more stable at speed...

It really shines in tight terrain and pow. Still trying to decide if I'm going to keep the 150 I've been trying out this season... It definitely works well for it's intended purpose.




Jkb818 said:


> Love it. Definitely have not found it’s carving limits yet but it’s not a board you have to work hard to enjoy. Base is super fast and the board is stable at high speeds. Powder performance is solid as well.


I've ridden mine about five times now but not in deep pow. It is my favorite slower speed carving board I've ridden and a very different ride. Still playing with width and stance angles (only a 20" wide reference stance on the 151!). I will say that for high speed carving my Pentaquark absolutely blows it away, but for mellow tighter runs its more fun.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

jsil said:


> The Orca is not too much fun on a groomer, it's fine but it's not locked in and confident and the magnatraction slows you down. I will say though that if it's icy or bulletproof snow its much more confidence inspiring than a standard camber board. I do wonder if a 153 would be more stable at speed...
> 
> It really shines in tight terrain and pow. Still trying to decide if I'm going to keep the 150 I've been trying out this season... It definitely works well for it's intended purpose.
> 
> ...


So would you recommend the NP as a carvey and playful party board? What size? I am 215 lbs 10.5 boot. I was eyeing the NP or the Dancehaul


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

jacobenchile3 said:


> So would you recommend the NP as a carvey and playful party board? What size? I am 215 lbs 10.5 boot. I was eyeing the NP or the Dancehaul


I haven't ridden the dancehaul, but the way they look is that the NP is more of a carving/pow board while the dancehaul is softer and more of a twin turned freeride board. If you want to ride a lot of switch I'd imagine the Dancehaul is the better choice.

As for sizing, it only comes in two sizes so you'd be on the larger NP.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

jsil said:


> I haven't ridden the dancehaul, but the way they look is that the NP is more of a carving/pow board while the dancehaul is softer and more of a twin turned freeride board. If you want to ride a lot of switch I'd imagine the Dancehaul is the better choice.
> 
> As for sizing, it only comes in two sizes so you'd be on the larger NP.


Gotcha. Yeah I'm on the hunt for a good party board that is playful and fun but can still carve a little. Is the niseko pleasures still middle of the road stiffness wise and butterable?


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Not a great nose or tail for buttering. I mean it would works but there would be better options. Dancehaul would prob be better for that.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

jacobenchile3 said:


> Gotcha. Yeah I'm on the hunt for a good party board that is playful and fun but can still carve a little. Is the niseko pleasures still middle of the road stiffness wise and butterable?


Try the Party Platter, that's pretty much why I got it but yet to ride it.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Everyone is different but I thought the party platter (newer version with camber) sucked


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

jsil said:


> Everyone is different but I thought the party platter (newer version with camber) sucked


Woah woah woah. 
Explain yourself please! Really though super curious about this!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

From what I've read the newer Camber model is much better than the one from a few years ago.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Woah woah woah.
> Explain yourself please! Really though super curious about this!


I just thought it didn't do anything really well. I also didn't love the warpig if that helps frame my opinion (if you've ridden one). I sold it off after a few mediocre days riding it.

My current boards are:
150 lib orca (pow, trees, best edge hold in icy cond)
151 k2 niseko pleasures (carving, pow)
154 neversummer proto type 2 (loaner, teaching)
156 weston range (all mountain)
155 amplid stereo (park, all mountain)
156 amplid unw8 (all mountain charger, jumping, carving)
156 amplid pentaquark (high speed carving)
157 amplid surfari (carving, pow - first amplid and has been mostly superceded by other boards now)
157 amplid surf shuttle (touring)

Ridden and then sold over the last few seasons:
157 neversummer swift (amazing pow board, but wasn't fun in chopped up groomers on the way to pow)
152 party platter (mediocre all around)
148 warpig (subpar edge hold, not great at slower speeds, not great in pow)

Friends boards I tried over the last few seasons:
158 amplid pentaquark (much stiffer than mine)
154 amplid dada
155 burton stun gun
156 burton hometown hero



NT.Thunder said:


> From what I've read the newer Camber model is much better than the one from a few years ago.


That's what I read too, but I never rode the old one. If that's true, then the old one must have been awful hah


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

jsil said:


> I just thought it didn't do anything really well. I also didn't love the warpig if that helps frame my opinion (if you've ridden one). I sold it off after a few mediocre days riding it.
> 
> My current boards are:
> 150 lib orca (pow, trees, best edge hold in icy cond)
> ...


What did you think of the Dada?

I've heard plenty of good things about the PP but we all have different expectations and styles I guess. I'm not expecting the PP to carve like my Surfari but I'm hoping it will hold an edge.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I loved the dada, but it was a bit wide for my 8.5 ion on groomers or I'd probably own one. Blast in powder and if my boot was a couple sizes larger I would have loved it I think.

Amplid have definitely spoiled me for some boards I would have liked in the past. But yeah everyone is different!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

jsil said:


> I loved the dada, but it was a bit wide for my 8.5 ion on groomers or I'd probably own one. Blast in powder and if my boot was a couple sizes larger I would have loved it I think.
> 
> Amplid have definitely spoiled me for some boards I would have liked in the past. But yeah everyone is different!


Yeah I'm a 10.5 boot and actually got it for a bigger PP style board for Japow


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

jsil said:


> The Orca is not too much fun on a groomer, it's fine but it's not locked in and confident and the magnatraction slows you down. I will say though that if it's icy or bulletproof snow its much more confidence inspiring than a standard camber board. I do wonder if a 153 would be more stable at speed...
> 
> It really shines in tight terrain and pow. Still trying to decide if I'm going to keep the 150 I've been trying out this season... It definitely works well for it's intended purpose.
> 
> I've ridden mine about five times now but not in deep pow. It is my favorite slower speed carving board I've ridden and a very different ride. Still playing with width and stance angles (only a 20" wide reference stance on the 151!). I will say that for high speed carving my Pentaquark absolutely blows it away, but for mellow tighter runs its more fun.


I don't understand how something can be not fun on groomers but better than a camber board on ice, but ugh that kinda makes me want to actually try the orca out before trading it away for a dancehaul, even though I think the dancehaul could be more fun out this way. Or even eventually looking for a gremlin to get a bit more grip in that situation. I had been looking for a 147 party platter to be honest.

The way you described the SP is exactly why I traded my stealth for it. At 156, it might end up being too big for me and I may honestly need to trade it for the smaller version, but man, I'm so excited to get on something that'll carve tighter and at lower speeds. I.e. something more accessible!

I feel like I'm going to want to do a quiver reset in the next year or two lol.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Yo Amagai (orange pants) on his Niseko Pleasures, I could ride like this all daaaaayyyy.....


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

jsil said:


> The Orca is not too much fun on a groomer, it's fine but it's not locked in and confident and the magnatraction slows you down. I will say though that if it's icy or bulletproof snow its much more confidence inspiring than a standard camber board.


You sure you know how to ride?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

16gkid said:


> Yo Amagai (orange pants) on his Niseko Pleasures, I could ride like this all daaaaayyyy.....


You and me both, that's what I love about snowboarding now days. I still hear the NP calling me but the Surfari loves that style of riding.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

I don’t get the NP hype.. i have it, ridden around 15 times this season and I really try to like it. But for everything but deep powder and tree riding i would choose the Korua TF every time. More playful, not such a nervous nose, better carver, handles speed better, feels way better when landing. I mean.. the NP floates and it carves, but so do every volume shifted board.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Eivind så klart said:


> I don’t get the NP hype.. i have it, ridden around 15 times this season and I really try to like it. But for everything but deep powder and tree riding i would choose the Korua TF every time. More playful, not such a nervous nose, better carver, handles speed better, feels way better when landing. I mean.. the NP floates and it carves, but so do every volume shifted board.


What I’m hearing is I need to buy another board 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> What I’m hearing is I need to buy another board
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it. Right now i need at least two boards that i don’t really need my self ✌🏻


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Eivind så klart said:


> I don’t get the NP hype.. i have it, ridden around 15 times this season and I really try to like it. But for everything but deep powder and tree riding i would choose the Korua TF every time. More playful, not such a nervous nose, better carver, handles speed better, feels way better when landing. I mean.. the NP floates and it carves, but so do every volume shifted board.


That's funny, I'm a about to get rid of my TF 157 because I think the NP is the much better board all around, TF is too stiff and the base is kinda garbage compared to the K2


Jkb818 said:


> What I’m hearing is I need to buy another board
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro you need to stop buying boards and and actually go ride


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

16gkid said:


> That's funny, I'm a about to get rid of my TF 157 because I think the NP is the much better board all around, TF is too stiff and the base is kinda garbage compared to the K2
> 
> Bro you need to stop buying boards and and actually go ride


I’ll give you that the NP has a better base, but that is the only thing I feel is better. My biggest issue with the NP is the big floppy nose. I take out my TF before my NP 9 out of 10 times. Not gonna’ dump my NP though, love it for forrest powder.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

16gkid said:


> That's funny, I'm a about to get rid of my TF 157 because I think the NP is the much better board all around, TF is too stiff and the base is kinda garbage compared to the K2
> 
> Bro you need to stop buying boards and and actually go ride


Lol I actually don’t buy that many. But I agree I should always ride more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

16gkid said:


> You sure you know how to ride?


Funny but a bit uncalled for. Play nice ❤


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Eivind så klart said:


> I’ll give you that the NP has a better base, but that is the only thing I feel is better. My biggest issue with the NP is the big floppy nose. I take out my TF before my NP 9 out of 10 times. Not gonna’ dump my NP though, love it for forrest powder.


Fair enough, 2 or 3 years ago I probably would have favored the Korua but Ive chilled out my riding lately, don't really bomb around like I used to


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

NT.Thunder said:


> Try the Party Platter, that's pretty much why I got it but yet to


Maybe, I think I'm leaning more towards a dancehaul or party wave +. Especially since they just dropped a new special edition of the party wave +. Still unsure which way to go though for a good ole party board
haha


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

jacobenchile3 said:


> Maybe, I think I'm leaning more towards a dancehaul or party wave +. Especially since they just dropped a new special edition of the party wave +. Still unsure which way to go though for a good ole party board
> haha


The party wave is such a fun board, camber with sooo much pop, so easy to boost off side hits. the 3bt actually feels pretty good for turning and the "+" version added a sintered base instead of the crappy extruded on the regular. Dancehaul is also one im looking for, specs looks like it will be fun, also now that the pro is out, you might be able to find someone selling a regular one for cheap. Good luck!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Flexing the party wave


----------

